# Any reason not to buy an Edge 500 if HR is the primary use?



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm looking at training up for some endurance events in 2015. From my reading I think what I really need to be doing at this point is a lot of zone 2 HR training to build my aerobic capacity and speed. This means a HR monitor. 

I track my rides on Strava using my iPhone and I'm satisfied with that aspect of the data collection program, so the data from the GPS is really secondary; although perhaps the 500 would be better than the iPhone (?). 

If my primary interest is just to have a HR number in front of my face while I ride to help me keep in the property training zone, is there any reason to spend more than the cost of the 500? Does the 510 have any special HR zone features that would be helpful? Is there some other unit that would work as well; it seems like the wrist watch style HRs cost as much as the Edge?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

The 500 should be just fine. There's apps and HR sensors that will let you use your phone as well if you want to do that. They work via bluetooth.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I've seen those, but when I costed it out its nearly the cost of the Edge after you buy the sensor and a bar mount for the phone. Plus running the GPS and the BT and keeping the screen lit so I can see the HR reading is going to suck the battery, so I'd have to attach an alternate power supply. Seems like a lot more downside that upside.


----------



## starre (Sep 21, 2004)

i just changed to an Edge 500 primarily for HR as my 5 year old Polar CS100 needed replacing. for HR it is fine, but i have to admit i don't use zones,etc. i like the smaller size of the 500 over the 510 and in the end i personally don't think the bigger size of the 510 was justified because it doesn't give you 'real' maps if you are interested in finding your way particularly for mountain bike riding. get the premium heart rate monitor (Soft Strap) as it is much more comfortable to wear than the stiff plastic one i was wearing from polar. i also got the new cadence and speed sensors without magnets. they work fine - (funny, now that i know my cadence zone, i really don't need the cadence sensor any more). on the Edge 500, i would have appreciated a slightly bolder font for the numbers (as in the Edge 200) and the delay in GPS linkup when turning on the unit is a bit annoying as everyone else has already mentioned in their reviews. don't look to the 500 if you have any serious interest in GPS tracking as the garmin method of uploading, downloading and converting gpx (course files) to the garmin format to follow a 'breadcrumb' route is a frustrating experience in 'theater of the absurd'. so overall i am happy with the Edge 500, but after so many years out there, it's disappointing that Garmin didn't upgrade the device to version 2 (not to the 510).


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Have you started looking at some of the Garmin training plans?
Garmin | United Kingdom | Garmin Training
Their century plan doesn't have HR targets.

I'm in the middle of a HR-based 5k training plan. I've been very happy with it. When you start a training program, garmin builds calendar items (workouts) into your online Connect account. You can then transfer these to the device. You can ignore the planned item if you would like (probably not recommended but is essentially real life) or you can do the workout. All of the zones and splits are recorded in the workout file, so you just need to essentially follow the cues. The same process can be used with any training program, but you would have to program each workout manually (not hard, just might be a bit tedious).

So, I think you will find if you do a structured training program, you will enjoy a dedicated workout device like the 500. I have the 510 and the bluetooth connectivity is worth the extra cost, but it isn't essential for what you are going to do. The 510 has a backlite screen which I consider essential for my riding; I don't know if the 500 has that.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Like it or not, when it comes to biometry Polar is way ahead anyone else, so if HR is your primary goal, I would suggest Polar. Considering Edge 500 is around $200 (I admit I clicked just first 2-3 links Google throws out searching for Edge500), price vise it's pretty much in range of Polar's RC3, which has also GPS built in.
If you need less then this, and basically need something to show HR only (and zones, but you need to understand a bit about training and stuff to use zones efficiently), then you have bunch of much cheaper options then $200 woth watch/meter, but either way, personally I would go with Polar.


----------



## starre (Sep 21, 2004)

you are probably right regarding HR and Polar. i could be wrong but i think the problem is that Polar does not work with ANT+ HR straps and speed/cadence sensors. lots of the GPS/HR devices and newer smartphones are ANT+ enabled so you don't lose that much when moving over to a new platform


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

10 years ago polar was second to known. Garmin has devices that use FirstBeat technology --that is far superior but only available on some high end watches. So what I'm suggesting is that even within brand, there is variability. 

Ant+ is where you want to be. The Bluetooth low energy stuff is okay, but pairing isn't as easy as you would like (it connects to only a single head unit at a time...this has given me unpredictable results).


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

No you are right when it comes to ANT+. Polar doesn't support them, and even V800 uses just BT Smart and not ANT+. Personally I don't find this such a big deal, as you normally get HR device for quite few years. HR strap normally comes with device itself (sure you can get v800 for example without HR belt, even though personally I don't see point in this), and price for Polar BT speed/cadence sensor is pretty much same as any other speed/cadense sensor combo. So on long run, you don't really lose/gain much with either of technologies.
I agree ANT+ is most likely better option then BT Smart, but realistically, those ANT+ advantages, like 1 sensor to many devices, are not really all that useful in real life as they might sound on paper.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

FirstBeat or Polar's heart rate variability or RR variabilty measurement is very similar thing, and Polar is using RR for ages, extremely accurate. Now with v800 (i know this is completely different thing as Edge500 now, as it costs almost 3 times as much as Edge500) they went even further with overall planning of your training and regeneration and stuff. But thing is, Polar is in biometry business for almost 40 years (they actually made first ever wireless HR monitor more then 30 years ago), while Garmin is some 5-10 years max. And when it comes to this, years of experience in this field, and life long cooperation with top scientists in this area gives some advantage. On the other side, I'm sure Garmin is much superior on GPS side, and then it's up to user to decide what is their priority when getting this. Of course question is, how much of all this normal person, who just needs to know his/her HR, really needs. Personally I would say not much, and I'm sure for 99% of people, you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

primoz said:


> Like it or not, when it comes to biometry Polar is way ahead anyone else, so if HR is your primary goal, I would suggest Polar. Considering Edge 500 is around $200 (I admit I clicked just first 2-3 links Google throws out searching for Edge500), price vise it's pretty much in range of Polar's RC3, which has also GPS built in.
> If you need less then this, and basically need something to show HR only (and zones, but you need to understand a bit about training and stuff to use zones efficiently), then you have bunch of much cheaper options then $200 woth watch/meter, but either way, personally I would go with Polar.


I had a polar HR watch...this is probably 8 years ago. The HR worked fine, but I found all the workout programing to be a bit too much to follow. And that was with gym workouts where you can kind of follow the guides. With MTB so much of how you ride is dictated by the trail I question how usable that would be. Just knowing how I work, I image I'll just get an idea of what my target HR is and then I just need the current number prominently posted where I can see it so I can adjust to the target. For that I think the bar mount is better because you wouldn't have to bring your wrist up to see the number like you would with a polar watch style.

Will the 500 generate workable GPS tracks that can be manipulated into maps? I've been thinking about adding some pages to my work web site with local trail beta. It should help drive some hits to my web site which should improve my SEO relative to my competition...in which case I can deduct the cost of the GPS as a business expense :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Just posting GPS tracks to a website doesn't get you much additional traffic. Trust me on this.

If you want to provide trail beta, then you need to provide information that's easier for folks to absorb. A trail map with a legend and trail names and whatnot is better, but requires additional steps after you collect the GPS tracks. Written descriptions for how to get there, where the nearest amenities are, that sort of thing helps further.

And for that sort of thing, the Edge 500 provides the basics, but its accuracy has been suspect for a long time. Some riders still have problems with it WRT accuracy limitations.

The 510 gets notable improvements here. It gets a whole additional geolocation satellite network (Russian GLONASS) for improved accuracy, especially in challenging situations.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't want to sound like some Polar seller or anything, as I'm not, and it's certainly not my intention to push sales of Polar (or anything else, as I have nothing to do with any of this companies... or selling bike/sport products at all). As far as "programming" workouts goes, I would actually say Polar nowadays (or 10 years ago, compared to products available at that time), has more options to program your HR to guide you through training then other manufactures (once again, this has way more to do with biometry then with gps). But I also agree, for mtb or other similar sports (like xc skiing for example, which is actually sport I have been doing on pro level for years), planning proper training requires more then just punching few numbers into HR and get out. If nothing else, you are required to plan also where and what terrain you will be ride/run/ski and not just go out anywhere you wish and ride/sku as you had on your plan.
As far as handlebar mount goes, I totally agree. Having watch on wrist is almost useless for bike, at least for me, but it's no problem to mount watch on handlebar. I have been riding like this since I got my first Polar back in my racing days sometimes around 1990 
But if you basically need only HR number infront of your eyes, then I would go with much much cheaper unit then $200 worth device, either if it's Polar, Garmin or anything else. Afterall, you will most likely still ride with phone (and running Strava on it, to have gps track) anyway, right? And as far as Edge500 goes, I'm pretty sure you will easily incorporate it's track into some web based map, as it's no big deal to get gpx or tcx file out of it.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> Just posting GPS tracks to a website doesn't get you much additional traffic. Trust me on this.
> 
> If you want to provide trail beta, then you need to provide information that's easier for folks to absorb. A trail map with a legend and trail names and whatnot is better, but requires additional steps after you collect the GPS tracks. Written descriptions for how to get there, where the nearest amenities are, that sort of thing helps further.
> 
> ...


Interesting about the Glonass. Maybe the 510 upgrade is worth it. My intent was to provide more than just trails. I'd mark parking spots, alternate trail access points, maybe provide some annotate photos of trail junctions, etc. But at the same time. My market is pretty small. I don't get 2 dozen clicks a month. If I could double that I think it would vault me to the top of the unpaid google search results. I think I could get that easy from some decent trail beta and it would be cheaper than paying Google $30/month for hits in the long run.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

if you want to mark waypoints, I'd push you away from a basic fitness model altogether. While they can mark waypoints, the process is not simple. That function tends to be buried under various menus depending on the model.

You could consider a small handheld (like an eTrex) with wireless capability. The etrex 30 can connect to HR sensors to record your HR and give you a readout. Also, the Oregons will do the same, but are a little bigger.

Might I ask what you do that providing trail beta would help drive traffic to your site? I am in the process of starting a mapping services company. I have a few projects lined up already and I'm not even on the ground running yet.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I run an appraisal company. But if load up the main page with keywords that would attract hits from people looking for trail data it should add to my traffic...right? I'm far from an expert on SEO.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Metamorphic said:


> I run an appraisal company. But if load up the main page with keywords that would attract hits from people looking for trail data it should add to my traffic...right? I'm far from an expert on SEO.


I work with an SEO guy for the local mtb club website that I manage, and he gives me advice on optimizing things. Keyword loading does little, to be honest.

His biggest recommendations involve social media, and using Google's services. That was after checking out the website and seeing that I was appropriately using meta tags on our club website, using descriptive page/article titles, using internal links, and also linking outside our domain. WRT social media, he strongly suggests that we have accounts on Facebook, Twitter, and Google Plus. And what we use hashtags on our posts. Search engines pay attention to hashtags on social media. He made it a strong point to ensure that we had a Google Plus page, because Google search results favor other Google products. And also making sure that our official address is correctly listed and displayed in Google's database (for local search results). He also mentioned Yelp listings as another important source to improve SEO rankings.

So in your case, to put trail maps and trail beta on your appraisal company website might bring in some traffic from people looking for trail information, it's not really going to help your company website improve its SEO relative to its competitors, but will rather place it in search results for stuff unrelated to your business. That might actually work against you, because people will wonder wtf an appraisal company website is doing showing mountain bike trail information and they might be less likely to visit your site as a result.

Also keep in mind that the search engines have developed techniques to punish websites that simply try to "game" the SEO system without being relevant. Think about various "link farm" websites that provide very little real informative content, but loads of links elsewhere. This strategy USED to work well because these factors were more heavily weighted by search engines. But the search companies figured out how they were being gamed and their search results became less relevant because of it. Social media is now more important.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

A Garmin Edge 500 will work with a variety of ANT+ heart rate straps.

I'd suggest getting just a Garmin Edge 500 (no bundle) and then a heart rate monitor sensor separately.

If you get the Edge 500 plus heart rate bundle (the cheapest option) that is the solid plastic strap which uses ANT+. The solid plastic strap works but the soft strap heart rate monitors are more comfortable.

The straps that I'd consider would be a Wahoo Tickr or a Scosche Rhythm+ optical sensor. The Wahoo Tickr is a chest strap which transmits via Bluetooth Smart and ANT+, allowing you to use the same strap with either a Garmin Edge 500 (via ANT+ ) or with your mobile phone (via Bluetooth Smart).

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2014/01/wahoo-fitness-tickr.html

The Scosche Rhythm+ is an armband with an optical heart rate sensor that you wear around your upper arm. It transmits via Bluetooth Smart and ANT+ also. DCRainmaker gave it a good review:

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2014/05/scosche-antbluetooth-optical.html

For creating workouts with a Garmin Edge 500 you build a session in Garmin Connect and then send it to the device. Here's an example of a Garmin Connect workout that I made to use on my Garmin Edge 500. You can choose whether to use speed, heart rate, power, time etc for each section. I frequently like to use just time without set zones as it avoids getting warning messages popping up on the screen.

https://forums.mtbr.com/xc-racing-training/best-way-start-sprint-intervals-914557.html#post11303848


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, thanks. That's awesome. Its sometimes confusing trying to figure out what to do with these web things. When you're the CEO, labor, computer guy, accountant, and janitor, it can be tough to be an expert at everything.



NateHawk said:


> I work with an SEO guy for the local mtb club website that I manage, and he gives me advice on optimizing things. Keyword loading does little, to be honest.
> 
> His biggest recommendations involve social media, and using Google's services. That was after checking out the website and seeing that I was appropriately using meta tags on our club website, using descriptive page/article titles, using internal links, and also linking outside our domain. WRT social media, he strongly suggests that we have accounts on Facebook, Twitter, and Google Plus. And what we use hashtags on our posts. Search engines pay attention to hashtags on social media. He made it a strong point to ensure that we had a Google Plus page, because Google search results favor other Google products. And also making sure that our official address is correctly listed and displayed in Google's database (for local search results). He also mentioned Yelp listings as another important source to improve SEO rankings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

That's neat. I didnt know connect had that functionality. I actually kind of like the idea of the non-Garmin strap. Then I could use the phone for off bike workouts. Great idea.



WR304 said:


> A Garmin Edge 500 will work with a variety of ANT+ heart rate straps.
> 
> I'd suggest getting just a Garmin Edge 500 (no bundle) and then a heart rate monitor sensor separately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I had to have an SEO guy explain things to me before I understood the modern use of it. When I made my first website, you had to tell various crawlers that you existed in the first place.

I am sure I still only have a rather simplistic view of it. Otherwise, how could people make entire careers out of it?


----------



## starre (Sep 21, 2004)

sorry to digress a bit from the question of the OP - but it thought it might be valuable to repeat the the solution to problems that I myself as a new user and many others have had with Edge 500 and GarminConnect:

although some may like GarminConnect, i have found it to be very buggy in identifying my Edge 500 and uploading and downloading gpx files for courses that i have not ridden yet. the mapping data from courses i have ridden and generated by the Edge 500 are easy to access using other free software. i use Golden Cheetah (as many others do) to directly import Edge 500 data while connected to my PC. in Golden Cheetah you get a visible map and data file (like excel) that you can scan through (also the data summary and graphs are straight forward and better in my opinion than in GarminConnect). to prepare a future course imported from a friend or internet, i first import the GPX file to Golden cheetah to have a look at the map and examine the GPS data. i then export it as a GPX file and then convert the file to a 'GPX track' format using (Konvertieren | GPSies) taking care to make sure i add GPS points using 'set points evenly (every ∅ feet)	' option. The 'GPX track' can then be imported into the Edge 500 using garmin connect, strangely not by converting the file into a 'garmin course', but by directly sending it on to the Edge. this will give you a usable 'breadcrumb' map that can be loaded on the Edge 500. if you do not add extra GPS points and the map you got from your friend is of low resolution (say a marker every 200 to 300 meters because your friend was using mapping software and not actual ride data), your breadcrumb map will suddenly disappear and reappear while riding according to the scale (zoom) you have chosen.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

I use Garmin Connect for two things with my Garmin Edge 500 - creating interval workouts and also updating the training zones on the device, as you can't update the training zones manually from the onscreen menus otherwise. 

Apart from that I avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

There are lots of great 3rd party tools out there, depending on exactly what you want to do with your GPS. I think in general, Garmin Connect shows you basically what you can do with the device and other companies take those functions and make improvements as they see fit.


----------

